# Transmission Speed Sensor - 2000 GLE



## Vee Twin (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

New here to the forums.

I have a 2000 Maxima GLE with about 180K on it. It has been a great car, but I have been experiencing some issues lately that I'm not sure what it could be.

1st: When it is warm, it doesn't start so well. It will start and then die immediately. I've replaced spark plugs, air filter, and used some Sea Foam engine treatment. It still does it. This problem hasn't thrown any codes. I can give it some gas as soon as it starts and I can keep it running until it runs fine. Fuel pump/filter?

2nd: Driving down road, decelerate to make a turn, accelerate and the RPM's go up but the car doesn't go anywhere... almost like it is in nuetral. I stop, shut the car off for a couple of minutes and then go. It finally tripped the "Service Engine Soon" light, with a code for the Trans Speed Sensor. So, I replace it with Dorman Products p/n 917-611. Now, it won't even shift out of first. So, I cleaned the old sensor off and put it back in. It still does it every now and then, so I definitely need to get this fixed, but what do I do?


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Yeah mine does the same thing but only when the air conditioner is on, but if I slightly tap on the gas it does fine.... my codes calling out are IAT sensor and Vehicle Speed Sensor, hope this helps lemme know it you find out the problem.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

People arent big in responding are they? 29 views and no replies? Its a shame.


----------



## ATLMAX (Jun 29, 2010)

Your #2 listed problem sounds like a bad revolution sensor. Is that the same sensor you cleaned? I had the same problem last summer and it drove me crazy...I found a write up online and after replacing that sensor it hasn`t given me any trouble.
Easy to replace. Just take off driver`s side front wheel, remove access panel and sensor is right there on top of the trans. near the cv boot. Here`s the link.

Picasa Web Albums - Cefiro - P0720 VSS


----------



## Vee Twin (Jun 23, 2010)

I've fixed the second problem. I knew it was the trans speed sensor. DO NOT purchase this part from Advance Auto Parts. I went through changing it twice before spending forty more for the one at Nissan.

Now I've just got to figure out the starting issue.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Is the revolution sensor the same as the vehicle speed sensor? My codes call out the vehicle speed sensor.


----------



## Vee Twin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I beleive they are one and the same.

It is a sensor that has a gear on it and is located on the top of the transaxle. The one I had to replace is referred to as the "transmission speed sensor", and is located just inside the left front wheel well.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

It happened to me before but when I changed the sparkplugs it became ok already. Now i don't have idea what your problem is.


----------



## Vee Twin (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay - I removed the "duct" from the inlet of the throttle body, cleaned it out really with brake & parts cleaner, ran some Sea Foam through the vacuum system into the cylinders, and I haven't seen the problem since.


----------



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

*Mine's doing the same thing, reving between 2nd and 3rd*

I'm new to this forum as I just purchased a 2001 Maxima GLE with 109K on it.

The same thing you mentioned, started up last week. If I downshifted to 2nd gear it would drive. It reeves up on hills, without shifting.

I emailed the guy who sold me this an he said he adjusted the throttle position sensor and that took care of it. I guess he was having troubles before he sold to me.

I took it to a Nissan Service center and they said the transmission is on it's way out. Did a fluid drain and said it was darker than the cherry red it should be and it smelled somewhat burnt.

Instead of taking the 2K trade offer by them, and loosing 3 K on the car I just bought, I think I'll limp it home and try some other solutions before sinking the boat.


----------



## richardengineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Vee Twin said:


> Yes, I beleive they are one and the same.
> 
> It is a sensor that has a gear on it and is located on the top of the transaxle. The one I had to replace is referred to as the "transmission speed sensor", and is located just inside the left front wheel well.


I purchased the pinion type from the dealer for my 2001 Max GLE 175k ($35) and had to take it back for the rev sensor 31935-8E006 ($135). The parts guy didnt notice the change on his trans diagram (cap plate where the old pinion sensor was). I thinl it worked but have other issues with the instrument cluster.


----------



## h77mack (Aug 21, 2010)

*Speed Sensor/Trans. Slip*

Hello. I'm new to this forum and I have the same problem you guys did. After driving for about 40 miles or so, it acts as if it is going in and out of neutral. My check engine light came on almost at the same time. The code is p0720 which is speed sensor circuit fault or failed sensor. Autozone has a sensor for $200, but by the picture it doesn't look the same. Does anyone know where to get one and how much it cost. Please help!!!


Thanks


----------



## richardengineer (Aug 15, 2010)

h77mack said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum and I have the same problem you guys did. After driving for about 40 miles or so, it acts as if it is going in and out of neutral. My check engine light came on almost at the same time. The code is p0720 which is speed sensor circuit fault or failed sensor. Autozone has a sensor for $200, but by the picture it doesn't look the same. Does anyone know where to get one and how much it cost. Please help!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you have a the 2-wire pinion style sensor its about $35. The three wire revolution sensor is $135 from the dealer. You can check the old style pinion sensor (if that's what you have) by just spinning the gear with a meter connected and check the output voltage. You'll spend more time in just removing and replacing the part so for $35 just do it.


----------



## kklyc (Dec 22, 2011)

*engine mount is the problem*

I am all over this forum to tell people that it is the engine mount that causes most of those "tranny-related" "rev going up but no gear" "stays in 2nd gear" problems. From the A33 onwards Nissan uses an engine mount made by Bridgestone that incorporates a sensor to work with the ecu. so when an engine mount is worn it sends a signal to limit your car's speed (by limiting your gears) so that it protects you (so you are not travelling at a fast speed) and the drive train. By changing just the engine mount with the original Nissan new part solved these types of issues for me. Cant thank my mechanic enough who actually plugs the diagnostic computer into the car and drives it until the engine mount sensor error code comes up in the diagnostic.


----------

